
How to Become an International Gold Smuggler - sergeant3
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-09/how-to-become-an-international-gold-smuggler
======
briandear
"Whatever its source, he evaded export controls and moved the gold into Chile
without paying taxes or duties, prosecutors say."

So everything is all about taxes. Government seems to think that have a right
to a piece of everything. I guarantee they don't care about "illegal mines"
\-- they care about getting tax money.

------
sebleon
Thanks for the great find @sergeant3! Super interesting story, I'm always
amazed by inner workings of the underworld of global trade. Very reminiscent
of Blood Diamond (2006)...

